Ask HN: What books have most shaped your perspective? - samcgraw
======
Pamar
In chronological order:

\-
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/52084.Programming_Pearls](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/52084.Programming_Pearls)

\-
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/89200.Pragmatics_of_Huma...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/89200.Pragmatics_of_Human_Communication)

\-
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/4099.The_Pragmatic_Progr...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/4099.The_Pragmatic_Programmer)

\- [https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/5617966-a-guide-to-
the-g...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/5617966-a-guide-to-the-good-
life)

\- [https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/31573708-a-philosophy-
of...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/31573708-a-philosophy-of-
loneliness)

------
mindcrime
_The Mysterious Island_ \- Jules Verne

 _Fahrenheit 451_ \- Ray Bradbury

 _Nineteen Eighty-Four_ \- George Orwell

 _The Fountainhead_ \- Ayn Rand

 _Atlas Shrugged_ \- Ayn Rand

 _Basic Economics_ \- Thomas Sowell

 _The World Is Flat_ \- Thomas Friedman

 _The Four Steps To The Epiphany_ \- Steve Blank

 _The Game_ \- Neil Strauss

 _The Selfish Gene_ \- Richard Dawkins

 _Ultra Marathon Man_ \- Dean Karnazes

